

What does your company use for instant messaging? - jlafon

My company uses Skype, but nobody is happy with it.  Does HN have any recommendations?  Unless we find something better, we're going to host our own jabber server.
======
jstanley
We use Skype. In the old days (before I joined), IRC was used but it seems to
have fallen out of favour. In my opinion, IRC was better because:

\- it was entirely internal

\- things can be automated easily with bots

\- we have logs of everything

------
kape
We used Skype before and weren't happy, but we just changed to
<https://www.flowdock.com/>. It does also other useful things (gathers all
feeds into one "inbox"). Works very well for development teams, but our whole
team has been happy with it. Should work well for bigger organizations too.

Btw, it has also IRC-integration, so people familiar with that (like me)
should be alright.

------
stevekemp
We use Prosody.IM, which is a jabber server powered by LUA. Before that we
used the Java-based openfire/wildfire jabber server.

Clients are left open to personal preference, but the chat-server itself is
Jabber.

------
stevejalim
I've got clients who use Jabber + Google Hangouts, others who use HipChat +
Google Hangouts. G+ Hangouts seem better than Skype in my experience.

Hipchat's logging + API hooks are really handy

------
Peroni
We use Campfire for group discussion and Jabber for IM.

------
varunkho
<http://Lync.com> – IM/audio/video/screen sharing/keyboard access

------
onlyup
I can't imagine having to have Skype open.. my computer is bogged down enough
without Skype

------
brequinn
We are using Hipchat/Skype and its been working great for communication within
our team

------
jlafon
Thank you all for the recommendations. I'm going to check out each of them.

------
jkaykin
Try <http://hipchat.com>

------
pseudorocker
Just the built-in Google Chat (we use Gmail to power our email).

------
stewie2
office communicator

